# nana, lullaby



## Learning

Hello, how do you say "Lullaby" in other languages??
Spanish: nana.


----------



## lacrie

have a look the wordreference dictionnary ;-)
in french it is "berceuse"


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian it's "*cantec de leagan*". In Swedish it's "*vaggvisa*". 

 robbie


----------



## Boljon

In Chinese 催眠曲, which pronounces like "tsuimianchu".


----------



## ics

In greek is "νανούρισμα", [nan*ù*rizma]


----------



## Cereth

que lullaby no es canción de cuna???


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian, it's колыбельная (kolybel'naya).


----------



## Seana

In Polish language alike to Russian. 

Lullaby = *kołysanka* 

The word *'kołysanka'* derives from the word kołyska= cradle


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it is *cançó de bressol* (literally, "song of cot") and *non-non*.



			
				Cereth said:
			
		

> que lullaby no es canción de cuna???


I think in Spanish it is both, "canción de cuna" and "nana".


----------



## Whodunit

In German, it's "*Schlaflied*".


----------



## Outsider

*Canção de embalar*.

Which is funny, because it literally means "rocking song". Different rock.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In German, it's "*Schlaflied*".


 
Can *Gutenachtlied* be used, as well, right?

*Turkish:* Ninni
*Dutch:* Slaaplied


----------



## jazyk

> *Canção de embalar*.
> 
> Which is funny, because it literally means "rocking song". Different rock.


Makes perfect sense to me, but I think I've heard more often _canção de ninar _in Brazil.


----------



## JLanguage

In Hebrew:
שיר ערש
_shir 'eres_

It means "song of the cradle".


----------



## Whodunit

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> Can *Gutenachtlied* be used, as well, right?


 
I think so. That would be at least the word many children use. Parents will only use it with their children and not among each other. 



			
				JLanguage said:
			
		

> It means "song of the cradle".


 
Same in German: *Wiegenlied* (but I believe it's pretty out-dated).


----------



## elroy

Arabic: تهليلة (_tahliila_)


----------



## Ilios82

In Italian is *ninnananna!*


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi/Panjabi: Lori


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Lullaby - uspavanka (успаванка). 
Probably from the verb "uspavati" which means - to lull to sleep / put to sleep!


----------



## mnhlsk

In Czech it is _ukolebavka._


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Hindi/Panjabi: Lori


Just to give it in the right script:

*Urdu:* لورى

*Hindi:* लोरी


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Arabic: تهليلة (_tahliila_)


What about تهويدة _(tahwiida) ?_


----------



## panjabigator

What is it in Gujarati?


----------



## linguist786

If I'm honest, I haven't a clue! I tried to google લોરી, but there's no results. I don't even have a Gujarati dictionary.


----------



## maxiogee

In Irish it is *suantraí*, and there is also *seoithín*.
The first derives from the word for _sleeping_, and the second from _whispering_.


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:
			
		

> What about تهويدة _(tahwiida) ?_


It can't be !
First, this word doesn't seem to have a meaning. Besides, the root I can guess of this word is هـ - و - د (related to Jewish)

The word I know is أغاني المهد , but this is MSA. In Egypt we don't have a word for lullabies.


----------



## !netko!

In Croatian, it's ''uspavanka''. Derives from ''spavati''-to sleep.


Ilios82 said:


> In Italian is *ninnananna!*


''ninanana'' is thought of in Croatia as typical lullaby text and ''nanati'' is baby-talk for ''spavati'' (to sleep). Of course, it's from Italian.


----------



## neli

in slovenian it is _uspavanka_


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:


> linguist786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about تهويدة _(tahwiida) ?_
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be !
> First, this word doesn't seem to have a meaning. Besides, the root I can guess of this word is هـ - و - د (related to Jewish)
> 
> The word I know is أغاني المهد , but this is MSA. In Egypt we don't have a word for lullabies.
Click to expand...

I also find the word تهويدة tahwiida in the Mawrid dictionary.  It's true that تهويد tahwiid means Judaization, but maybe tahwiida, from the same root, means lullaby?  After all, تهليل tahliil means acclaim or applause, which is a different idea than lulling a baby to sleep with quite, slow songs.


----------



## Christhiane

In Norwegian it is _vuggevise_.


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: kehtolaulu (kehto = cradle, laulu = song)


----------



## linguist786

cherine said:


> It can't be !
> First, this word doesn't seem to have a meaning. Besides, the root I can guess of this word is هـ - و - د (related to Jewish)


Well I found it in the Sakhr Dictionary


----------



## Elenwen

Cereth said:


> que lullaby no es canción de cuna???


That´s right, lullaby means "Canción de cuna"


----------



## samanthalee

Boljon said:


> In Chinese 催眠曲, which pronounces like "tsuimianchu".


The word for "lullaby" in Chinese is not used exclusively for children. 催眠曲 refers to songs that make one sleepy. So sometimes we also say "Our lecturer is singing us a 催眠曲" if the lecture is boring enough to make us fall asleep.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, the term is *lulkanto* (_luli_ is a verb meaning to rock a baby to help it go to sleep + _kanto_ song).


----------



## Kotlas

Byelorussian:
калыханка [kɐɫɨˈxankə]
(derived from: укалыхаць _to rock to sleep_)



Etcetera said:


> In Russian, it's колыбельная (kolybel'naya).


(derived from: колыбель [kəɫɨˈbʲelʲ] _cradle_)


----------



## bibax

Czech: *ukolébavka
*
kolébati (impf.), ukolébati (perf.) = to rock, to lull sb (also to lull sb into a false sense of security); колебать in Russian;
kolébka = cradle; колыбель;

Slovak: *uspávanka*

spať = to sleep; uspať koho = to put sb to sleep;


----------



## Graciela J

En Argentina, se llama "canción de cuna" o "arrorró". Aquí, "nana" es una palabra que usan los niños pequeños para indicar que les duele algo, o están lastimados.


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian: "altató[dal] <-- to make sleep + [song].


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *wiegelied* (cradle song)...


----------



## franknagy

Whodunit said:


> Same in German: *Wiegenlied* (but I believe it's pretty out-dated).


A possible Hungarian translation contains the word *cradle: Bölcső*dal.


----------



## kaverison

In Tamil it is,

Thaalaattu - தாலாட்டு

Also (probably older form),
ār-āṭṭu - ஆராட்டு


----------



## ilocas2

Upper Sorbian:

*kolebawka* - similar to Czech


----------



## ThomasK

Could you comment on the origin of the words, or the structure? That might be interesting...


----------

